# The Space Marines



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

*The Space Marine Guide*

I was just reading through threads and such earlier today, and started thinking it would be cool to combine all the information on Space Marines, their equipment, how their made, the original Chapters and Successors, Primarchs, etc. I'd like this to almost be like a quick reference sheet, in hopes that it will answer a lot of questions seen in threads, thus helping with the congestion of forumns (especially with threads containing questions already answered elsewhere) This is a huge project, obviously, and I'd definitely encourage those with a strong knowledge of 40k fluff to contribute. This may go somewhere, may go nowhere - we'll have to see. I don't think there is a need to really explain what a Space Marine is, so I will jump right into what makes them unique.

*Creating a Space Marine:*

There are 19 implants that are put into an initiate, before that individual becomes a full fledged Space Marine. 

1. A secondary heart is in place, allowing a Space Marine to survive in a low oxygen environment, as well as increase blood flow and allow for survival of a damaged primary heart.

2. Ossmodula - secretes hormones that increase bone growth and strength, fusing the ribcage into one plate that is almost bulletproof in strength.

3. Biscopea - allows for extreme muscle growth, and acts as a base for later implants. Basically giving a Marine superhuman strength. This strength combined with the servos in the power armour can allow for a Marine to do the unimaginable, such as rip the top hatch off of a tank _(Space Wolf by William King, Chapter 1 I believe)
_
4. Haemastamen - Allows a Space Marine's blood to carry more oxygen, and helps with the processes conducted by the 2nd and 3rd implants listed above. 

5. Larraman's Organ - Releases Laraman Cells into the blood stream, where upon injury, the wound seals and becomes scar tissue as soon as the cells in the blood touch the air. Basically allows for flesh regeneration, meaning a Space Marine in most cases will not bleed out, unless the injury site is extremely large.

6. Catalepsean Node - An implant to the back of the brain, allows a Space Marine to turn off parts of his brain, essentially resting while still awake. Like normal humans, a Space Marine needs sleep, however, he can easily function at full capacity on 4 hours of sleep a day, and if need be, go 2 weeks without any sleep at all.

7. Preomnor - Acts as a secondary stomach, allowing a Space Marine to injest foods that would otherwise be fatal to a normal humans. It neutralizes toxins, and then passes the available nutriants to the primary stomach. _(For an example, see The First Heretic HH__ novel, in which the Word Bearers are trapped in the warp, eat eachother, rotted flesh, and drink engine oils to keep from starving to death. Or in Flight of the Eisenstein, allowing Garro to drink the poision cocktail given to him by Mortarion)

_8. Omophagea - Allows a Space Marine to learn by eating. This one is a tough one to explain, however, it essentially means that by taste alone, a Space Marine can decipher exactly what the thing is, past experiences, etc. _(For an example, read The Blood Angels Omnibus. In one of the beginning Chapters, when the Word Bearers are introduced, a Blood Angel is cut, and some distance away, the Dark Apostle smells the blood, and instantly knows it to be a Blood Angel)

_9. Multi Lung - Allows for breathing in water or toxic environments, cutting off the primary lungs, and using the secondary lung as a form of toxin dispersant, filtering water or air. _(Death Guard being a good example of this, in the Heresy Era, being able to live in Extremely toxic areas) 

_10. Occulobe - Allows for extremely enhanced vision, in daylight as well as night. Also, from the book _Brothers of the Snake_ by Dan Abnett, it seems they can use this improved eyesight to take mental images of maps and the like, and store them away in their memory for later use. 

11. Lymans Ear - replaces the normal ear, allowing for concious filtration of background noise, and elimination of motion sickness 

12. Sus-an Membrane - Allows a Space Marine to enter a state of suspended animation upon recieval of a mortal wound. In other words, you can think you have killed a Space Marine, but in reality, the Space Marine can go into almost a self induced coma for hundreds of years, and be rejuvinated later with the correct technology and therapy

13. Melanochrome - Allows a Marine's skin to adapt to varying amounts of sunlight and radiation. Almost like those transition lenses we have for glasses, the skin will darken when in contact with higher levels of sunlight and radiation.

14. Oolitic Kidney - Acts as an emergency flush of toxins from the blood stream

15. Neuroglottis - Allows a Marine to pick out toxins and chemicals/substances in food or drink by taste alone, as well as track down prey by taste _(similiar to the Omophagea)

_16. Mucranoid - Coats the skin in a layer of protective sweat, alowing a Space Marine to survive in extremely hot or cold environments, as well as the vacuum of space.

17. Betcher's Gland - similiar to the glands in a Snake or poisonous reptile that create a poison within the saliva, a Space Marine's saliva is acidic and corossive, allowing a Marine to physically chrew his way through say, metal bars keeping him in a locked cell _(if given enough time to do so)_ - when up against a human, in close combat, he could literally spit on you, and cause extreme facial burns. 

18. Progenoids - 2 Geneseeds. They absord material from other implants, becoming harvestable in 5-10 years upon maturing

19. Black Carapace - Implanted under the skin. Its basically like carapace armour, but under the skin of a Marine.


*Primarchs and Chapters:*
1. Lion El'Jonson - The Dark Angels
2. Deleted From Imperial Records
3. Fulgrim - The Emperor's Children (Traitor)
4. Perturabo - Iron Warriors (Traitor)
5. Jaghatai Khan - White Scars
6. Leman Russ - Space Wolves
7. Rogal Dorn - Imperial Fists
8. Konrad Curze/Night Haunter - The Night Lords (Traitor)
9. Sanguinius - Blood Angels 
10. Ferrus Manus - Iron Hands
11. Deleted From Imperial Records
12. Angron - World Eaters (Traitor)
13. Roboute Guilliman - Ultramarines
14. Mortarion - Death Guard (Traitor)
15. Magnus the Red - Thousand Sons (Traitor)
16. Horus - Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus (Traitor)
17. Lorgar - Word Bearers (Traitor)
18. Vulkan - Salamanders
19. Corax - Raven Guard
20. Alpharius Omegon - Alpha Legion (Traitor)

*Chapters and Successor Chapters:*
(These are the *known* successor Chapters, if you know of others, that you can back up with fact, not speculation, feel free to post or PM and I will add them. There are countless chapters, I aim to hit the main ones. This also discludes traitor Chapters, as they are listed above  and if I'm not mistaken, the Chaos Chapters did not have to form successors, as they did not fall under the rules laid out in the Codex Astartes )











*The Dark Angels "Repent! For tomorrow, you die!":*
+Chapter Master: Azrael
- Angels of Absolution
- Angels of Redemption
- Angels of Vengence
- Guardians of the Covenant
- Consecrators
- Disciples of Caliban










*White Scars "For the Khan and the Emperor!":*
+Chapter Master: Jubal Khan
- Marauders
- Rampagers
- Destroyers
- Storm Lords










*Space Wolves "For Russ and the Allfather!":*
+Chapter Master: Logan Grimnar
- Wolf Brothers



*







*
*Imperial Fists "Primarch-Progenitor, to your glory and the glory of him on earth!":*
+Chapter Master: Vladimir Pugh
-Crimson Fists
+Chapter Master: Pedro Kantor
-Black Templars
+Chapter Master: Halbrecht
-Soul Drinkers
+Chapter Master: Sarpedon
-Iron Knights
-Hammers of Dorn
-Executioners
-Iron Champions
-Crimson Axes
-Sons of Dorn










*Blood Angels "For the Emperor and Sanguinius!":*
+Chapter Master: Dante
- Angels Encarmine
+Chapter Master: Castellan Zargo
- Angels Sanguine
+Chapter Master: Sentikan
- Angels Vermillion
- Flesh Tearers
+Chapter Master: Gabriel Seth
- Blood Drinkers
+Chapter Master: Orloc
- Flesh Eaters
- Knights of Blood
- Exsanguinators
- Knights Sanguine
- Lamenters
- Blood Swords
+Chapter Master: Lord Daggan
- Blood Legion


*







*
*Iron Hands "The flesh is weak!":*
+Chapter Master: Kardan Stronos
- Red Talons
- Brazen Claws
- Sons of Medusa

*







*
*Ultramarines "Courage and Honour!":*
+Chapter Master: Marneus Calgar
- Eagle Warriors
- Silver Eagles
- Doom Eagles
+Chapter Master: Hearon
- Novamarines
- Patriarchs of Ulixis
- White Consuls
+Chapter Master: Titus Valens (Deceased)
- Black Consuls
- Libators
- Inceptors
- Praetors of Orpheus
- Genesis Chapter
- Aurora Chapter
- Sons of Guilliman
- Silver Skulls
+Chapter Master: Argentius
- Sons of Orar
- Mortifactors
+Chapter Master: Lord Magyar
- Howling Griffons
+Chapter Master: Alvaro
- Marines Errant
- Fire Angels

*







*
*Salamanders **"Into the fires of Battle, unto the anvils of war!":*
+Chapter Master: Tu'Shan
(Possibly...)
- Black Dragons
- Storm Giants



*







*
*Raven Guard "Victorus aut Mortis!":*
+Chapter Master: Unknown
- Black Guard
- Revilers
- Raptors
+Chapter Master: Lias Issodon "The Grim" 


Space Marine Power Armour:
Here is a list of the differen't types of power armour worn through the ages:

*Mark 1: "Thunder Armour"*
Worn in the days before the Emperor's ascendancy, the "Thunder Armour" was the basis for the modern power armour. It was not completely enclosed like the newer versions, for there was no need as the fighting took place on Earth. Only the top portion of the body would normally be armoured, allowing for protection in close combat and increased strength. Normally, the legs and feet would be covered with tough badded breaches. Occasionally, one might wear armoured greaves and boots. The look of the armour varied greatly according to the individual's taste, however, everyone loyal to the Emperor displayed a thunderbolt and lightning symbol.










*
Mark 2: "Crusade Armour"*
This was the Armour primarily used during the Great Crusade. Being fully enclosed, it allowed for fighting on other planets. Updated protection of cables, as well as reinforced armour to the legs, and increased maneuverability. Better life supports, increased cooling, automated medical devices, etc. The helmet now allows for increased vision and hearing. 










*Mark 3: "Iron Armour"*
Whilst stronger than the Mark 1 armour, it wasn not intended to replace it altogether. It displays reinforced protection to the front and sides, while dispersing the weight to compensate. However, the armour proved to be extremely clumsy and uncomfortable. The helmet inspired the design for later marks. Used during the Great Crusade whilst close to the galactic core.










*Mark 4: "Imperial Maximus Suit"*
After the great Crusade, Marine's armour began to wear out. This resulted in the Mark 4 armour, which had a reduced weight and increased strength and protection. Power cables were also reduced, and the ones remaining became better armoured. These suits were a result of the discovery of technical secrets on other worlds, and proved easier to manufacture. However, they provided less maneuverability. The helmet is now able to move with the wearer's head, and has taken on a completely new design. However, this armour proved to be quite difficult to manufacture, and thus the amount of Mark IV armour was limited, most of which ended up seized by traitor forces during the Heresy. 










*Mark 5: "Heresy Armour"*
Mark V armour became a downgrade of the previous Mark IV, being made up mostly of a mixture of previous marks, and having lower quality ablative plates (the ones with the nodules) instead of the usual Ceramite alloy. This was due primarily to the fact that the Mark IV armour was difficult to manufacture, and the few sets that had been produced were in the posession of the traitor Chapters.










*Mark 6: "Corvus Armour" *
After the production of Mark 4 armour, a long term project went into effect to create new armour using a mix of new and old technology. Recognizable by the "beak" helmet.










*Mark 7: "Aquila Armour"*
Being a development of mark 6 armour, parts are largely interchangable. This armour was produced during the Heresy, when armour development teams were transfered from Mars to Earth to continue production, when it was that that Mars would be lost. The helmet and studded shoulder pad have been swapped. This is the most popular form of armour, even after 10,000 years.










*Mark 8: "Errant Armour"*
Limited in production, the Mark 8 armour is mostly seen on sergeant and other high ranked Space Marines. It was developed with an upgraded chest plate which now covers all the cables, as well as a collar covering the neck joint. This resulted in a varying helmet design, making it unable to swap Mark 7 helmets with Mark 8 armour. 










Well, thats what I have so far. Next will be a breakdown of weapons and vehicles, chapter relics, etc. If you want to take on a part of this, PM me and let me know what you will do, that way I don't spend hours researching and typing, just to find out its been posted 

Cheers!:drinks:
(EDIT: Correction to armours Marks IV and V thanks to Baron Spikey)


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Wonderful, absolutely wonderful. A lot of people don't know this information, and aren't sure how to access it, so this is a great idea, and I appreciate how much work it must have taken to type all this out/format it. 

+Rep and I think this thread should be stickied.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the feedback. This had been posted for a few days with no feedback, I was worried no one was interested haha. I'm not sure what to post next, I will have to figure out tomorrow. Any suggestions? I think i should probobly finish up the armour, adding terminator armour and artificer armour. Not sure yet


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the feedback! This had been posted for a few days with no response, I was worried no one was interested haha. I'm not sure what to post next, I will have to figure out tomorrow. Any suggestions? I think i should probobly finish up the armour, adding terminator armour and artificer armour. Not sure yet

(Sorry for double post, donno how that happened 0.O )


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

If it makes you feel better I posted a question before realizing it was addressed (I skipped over it for some reason) so I erased it and didnt want a two word post so... erg. Well done


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good work! Should be stickied!  +rep


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Angelus Censura said:


> Thanks I appreciate the feedback! This had been posted for a few days with no response, I was worried no one was interested haha. I'm not sure what to post next, I will have to figure out tomorrow. Any suggestions? I think i should probobly finish up the armour, adding terminator armour and artificer armour. Not sure yet
> 
> (Sorry for double post, donno how that happened 0.O )


My recommendation?

Go alphabetically. That way, you can knock things out in a fashion that also helps out the reader--you can scan through for something you like, or you can go from top to bottom.

As for what to actually throw in there, a lot of the stuff above is, no offense, pretty basic. Why not throw in stuff that's in the fluff that also happens to be more rare--for instance, Boreas' "Terrorsight" array of auto-senses from "Angels of Darkness", signature weapons, specific usages of the Space Marine Organs (such as Learchus eating Tau brains to figure out their tech, and his aversion to doing so), etc.

I say this because--again, no offense--Lexicanum has already listed a lot of the basic, broad topics and it's a heck of a lot easier to sticky a thread with links to it (assuming that's legal) and the caveat to ensure the articles are properly cited. On the other hand, I can't think of a website that has good fluff references to Space Marine stuff... and this is, after all, a fluff-based forum.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Very informative, keep up the good work. I'll be incorporting it any creations I make.

Thanks.

- BlackGuard


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> My recommendation?
> 
> Go alphabetically. That way, you can knock things out in a fashion that also helps out the reader--you can scan through for something you like, or you can go from top to bottom.
> 
> ...


I didn't think about that, good idea. I wanted to start basic, and get more complex as it went on - I will have to look into some more stuff that wouldn't be on Lex, I'll have a look through my Codexes and BL books and I can start going from Chapter to Chapter when I add new stuff. The main thing I wanted was a quick reference, so that rather than seraching through lex, you could just go to one place real quick. Theres a lot of cool stuff in my Index Astartes books that I still haven't looked at or thrown up in here, so I can check them out again too.


EDIT: So I decided against the chapters and successors being in alphabetical order, as good of an idea as it was, simply because I'd like it to coincide with the list of legions and their primarchs. When it comes to more in depth fluff, I agree completely, however, I am by no means the "fluff king" - so any contributions or ideas are definitely welcome. I think it would be awesome to have members of Heresy with knowledge of cool fluff on the Space Marines to contribute, and this could be made into a well of information, pulled together from different sources and members, and used as a guide for those that want to either learn the fluff, start a new army, refer to when they have questions, etc. Feel free to post ideas, and as Phoebus mentioned, it would be cool if the ideas were some that are more unusual and less known.

Cheers!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Personally I think you went the right way by starting out with the basics...sure, a lot of us may know most (if not all) of what you have very nicely compiled, but I bet a heck of a lot of folks don't, so kudo's to you. :wink:

My only criticism is the title. 'The Space Marines' isn't very informative (I skipped the post a few times before eventually looking at it). In the actual article you have called it 'The Space Marine Guide', which is far more descriptive and would have had me looking at it right away.

Just my two pence worth.


----------

